#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-15
<guy_linux> hello guys. just like to ask regarding laptop with XP + Ubuntu. Which is better - to dual boot XP/Ubuntu or create a live bootable USB of Ubuntu? Thanks.
<rEnr3n> hi guy_linux
<rEnr3n> depende na siguro yan sayo
<rEnr3n> kung dual boot: pde ka mag-install ng as many apps you like as long as your hd can hold. pero you'll need to reboot always
<guy_linux> hello rEnr3n. kasi i've tried dual boot and live USB. I think Ubuntu on dual boot is a bit slower compared to Live USB. but don't know with the experience of others.
<rEnr3n> baka mabagal na ang hd mo?
<guy_linux> yes. baka nga sa hd...
<rEnr3n> kasi mas preferred ang usb for fast work or immediate works
<guy_linux> would freeing some space help?
<rEnr3n> kung hardcore ang jobs mo, mas prefer na ang dual boot
<rEnr3n> yes
<rEnr3n> kelangan kasi sa defragmentation yan
<rEnr3n> kng masyadong mababa free space mu, you will notice degraded performance
<rEnr3n> na-experience ko yan sa lubuntu ko
<guy_linux> i guess kelangan ko nang mag-free ng space to improve performance... thanks for the advice. But i think will continue to have Ubuntu via Live USB. thanks again.
<rEnr3n> ok np
#ubuntu-ph 2011-07-17
<arscariosus> Hello all. I have a question :)
<arscariosus> Pano maging official member ng Ubuntu PH? :)
<Terminus-> arscariosus: signing the code of conduct and joining the ubuntu-ph locoteam on launchpad.net is one of the first steps i think if you want more involvement with ubuntu. =)
<arscariosus> Terminus- I tried two weeks ago, but I think it's still pending
<Terminus-> arscariosus: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct and https://launchpad.net/~loco-philippine-team
<Terminus-> arscariosus: ah... you might want to try asking here when zakame is around.
<arscariosus> Plus i'm still new at Launchpad. Is it like GitHub? :)
<Terminus-> arscariosus: sorta. it's canonical's collaboration tool for software projects. =)
<arscariosus> My account there is like 2 yrs old already kaso di ko pa nakakalikot hehe kaso ngayon since I founded a LUG at school, naisip ko maging involved :)
<Terminus-> haha. my account there is almost 5 years old now and it's been mostly untouched. >-
<Terminus-> 0 karma nga daw.
<Terminus-> i think i only created the account for the purpose of submitting bug reports and answers.
<arscariosus> I don't even know how to send bug reports :(
<arscariosus> Nakakahiya aspiring developer and free software advocate pa naman ako :s
<Terminus-> well, you can start by asking in support and the mailing list about issues that you may have. if they confirm that it's a bug, describe it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Terminus-> you can learn as you go. if you keep at it, you'll get proficient at reading log files and even using gdb if necessary.
<arscariosus> Gdb is the gnu debugging tool right?
<Terminus-> yep
<arscariosus> Meron nun sa emacs e.
<Terminus-> backtrace is a very useful command.
 * Terminus- has never used emacs
<arscariosus> I use it for school hehe.
<Terminus-> i try every few years but i'm too invested in vim. hahaha
<Terminus-> for projects that are too big for vim, i just use eclipse.
<Terminus-> there was one instance in the past where i had 100 tabs open in vim and that was a pain to manage. that's when i started using eclipse.
<arscariosus> In emacs it's easy to handle.. puro small projects palang din kasi sa school hehe
<Terminus-> in any case, doesn't really matter what you use. hehe
<arscariosus> Yup that's true :)
<Terminus-> (=
<arscariosus> Btw sir, im just curious, do you work at o&b too? :)
<Terminus-> nope.
<Terminus-> sometimes i visit when they host a release party though. =)
<arscariosus> Dapat pupunta ako last time kaso nahihiya ako. Haha.
<Terminus-> i had other things to do last time so i wasn't able to go.
<arscariosus> Wala kasi akong kilala and im not sure if there are any fees
<Terminus-> nah... it's just hanging out.
<arscariosus> Terminus-, sir i have another question. i have been reading about the gdb
<arscariosus>  does it only work with c/c++ ?
<Terminus-> arscariosus: not necessarily. it will work on any native binary (ELF, COFF, etc.) and will infer the source language from debuginfo. the only requirement is that it's debugging machine code, not bytecode.
<Terminus-> from http://www.gnu.org/s/gdb/, they mention other languages such as pascal and objective-c. one thing you'll notice is that all of these languages assemble into machine code.
<arscariosus> Wow. :)
<Terminus-> arscariosus: uh... did you miss my previous message?
<Terminus-> wb btw. =)
<arscariosus> I think i was able to read it. About gdb being able to handle any natve binary in machine code :)
<Terminus-> repost: from http://www.gnu.org/s/gdb/, they mention other languages such as pascal and objective-c. one thing you'll notice is that all of these languages assemble into machine code.
<Terminus-> yep.
<Terminus-> so if you're writing perl, python, ruby, etc. they have their own debugging tools. gdb would only apply if you're debugging the interpreter itself for the language.
<arscariosus> Ill read more later, its hard to browse, im usimg my mobile hehe
<arscariosus> sir Terminus- what's the link for the code of conduct again?
<arscariosus> sorry I was using my mobile a while ago :D
<Terminus-> arscariosus: https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct
<arscariosus> Terminus-, thanks :D
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-09
<RaymondX> ubuntu is dead
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-10
<strong> ahemz..
#ubuntu-ph 2012-07-11
<RaymondX> testing
<Jucato> Failed?
<RaymondX> Jucato! How's it going?
<RaymondX> still studying programming?
<Jucato> RaymondX: sorry was having dinner. life long learning naman ang programming :)
<RaymondX> same here. still practicing with codeblocks, i ditched ubuntu for arch.  ang bilis . 10x more responsive than ubuntu
<Jucato> heheh I moved to Fedora years ago. but for legacy reasons ... nandito pa rin ako -_-
<epal> debian sakin pero dito din ako xD gusto sanang bumalik sa arch :( 
<RaymondX> matagal din akong gumamit ng debian, kaya lang nasira ang memcard ng P3 ko X(
<RaymondX> Natry nyo na ang KahelOS.  Marami nagsabi maganda daw.  Pinoy distro pa
<epal> ah d pa.. pero parang may nkita akong thread sa archlinux na forum bout sa distro
<epal> negative sa una pero parang napaganda naman ung discussion sa huli
<RaymondX> hindi ko rin matry...ang laki. almost 3Gb ang iso
<epal> gnome pa rin ung default de nia?
<epal> or puedeng pumili?
<RaymondX> gnome pa rin...pero gui ang installer nya sa live disk.  masmaganda sya sa chakra kasi parent arch repo ang gamit kaya pwede ka pumalit ng de
#ubuntu-ph 2015-07-10
<BigEars431> HOY!!!
